# About to buy a 03 V Spec, but i have ques!



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

i test drove a v spec today and absolutely fell in love with it. therefore i came back to read up on some forums to see what people think of the car and they all love it EXCEPT for a few problems which i dont think people consider minor. 1) paint chipping occurring often and quickly and 2) 6 speed tranny problems. the question i have for you guys is, is the car worth buying still knowing it has problems with it and nissan not doing anything to solve the problem? thank you


----------



## cortrim1 (May 1, 2002)

ChBrAc16 said:


> *i test drove a v spec today and absolutely fell in love with it. therefore i came back to read up on some forums to see what people think of the car and they all love it EXCEPT for a few problems which i dont think people consider minor. 1) paint chipping occurring often and quickly and 2) 6 speed tranny problems. the question i have for you guys is, is the car worth buying still knowing it has problems with it and nissan not doing anything to solve the problem? thank you *


I would still buy the car, but I also have not had any problems with my car. All nissan have paint that is prone to chip my last nissan did the same thing. As for the tranny there is nothing wrong with it. the Tiburon uses the same tranny and they are not having problems.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Well, the tranny does effect some...Like Contrim1 mine is fine but I still have a clunky gear box but you get used to it. Sometimes just sometimes my second gear is a bitch. All in all I would buy this car again. I love it and it's fun to mod...


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

i guess it boils down to, did nissan fix all these '02 problems in the '03? also, is there anyone out there that has no problems with their se-r?i really loved this car when i test drove it, but i dont want to be in nissan every month for a new problem.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Never once have I been in the dealership except to get my oil filters...over 14,000 miles


----------



## jspecv (Jul 1, 2002)

Glad to see your doing your homework. With anything it's buyer beware. We all want different things from the same car.

After 18,000 miles, I'm a very happy owner. 

The Spec V will expect its driver to be involved with the task of driving, as apposed to the RSX type S. There seems to be more tactile feel from the Spec V. If your not into it, the car can bite you(hlsd pulling through a corner and into the ditch).

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

jspecv, what do you mean when you say "The Spec V will expect its driver to be involved with the task of driving, as apposed to the RSX type S." u mean the spec v asks the driver to drive it hard and take it to its potential? and second, what do you mean it can bite you. these may sound like dumb questions and the answer is just simple, so sorry im asking. i posted a post on the honda boards bout which is better, the integra gsr or spec v se-r. what do you guys think? everyone on the honda boards blasted the car. i guess its their ignorance to nething other than an integra. thanks guys to all who posted.


----------



## Quaz (Dec 20, 2002)

I think hes talkin about the car"torque"steer, if your a sloppy driver and not paying attention it will jump away from u. I like the steering on the 2003 Spec V (it got bad ratings for it though).


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2002)

I've had my '03 Spec for 3 months and have had no problems with it whatsoever. It runs smoothly, shifts flawlessly, and everything just WORKS! And you already know from your test drive how much fun it is. 

I frequented the boards (The V Board, b15sentra.net, etc) for months while waiting for my car to arrive, and saw the problems that people were reporting. I'm happy to say that, though I was on the lookout for them, I have experienced none. As far as I'm concerned, the car is perfect. So don't wait -- buy it and have fun  .


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2002)

I also have read all about these problems, i have had mine for about 5-6 months now, things I have noticed.

CONS :
1) paint along the abs pieces is very soft, easily scratched.

2) engine does burn oil but getting oil changed every 2k instead 3k seems to take care of that.

3) gear box is really touchy but once you get used to it, its fine. im a lazy driver so sometimes i have problems with grinding, so just dont be lazy and pay attention to your shifting.

4) wheel hop, i just read new strut mounts fix that, but its kinda annoying so i dont really race it much. thought it was the tires so i bought new ones didnt help.

5) horrible control during rain.

6) very picky on tempature versus performance

7) my damn floor mat wont stay in place

8) they need a 2 door cuz the rear doors are worthless due to the small leg room back there anyway

9) the rear seat doesnt FOLD DOWN!!!!

10) windows dont seal back up when rolling them up at 125mph

PROS:

1) stereo sounds like shit at first but give them time to break in and they get alot better.

2) nice gearing ratios at higher speeds.

3) nice fat piping from cat to exhaust, no need to replace when upgrading.

4) easy header replacment.

5) Limited Slip Period

6) Trunk space is huge for a compact car

7) very quiet on the inside little/no road noise versus the loud piece of shit hondas that you can actually feel the vibrations from pavement in the floor boards

8) faster then honda civic si's, rsx's, integra's haha


----------



## Smahatma (Oct 15, 2002)

I currently own a 95 sentra (ga16)(5spd). A few months ago I testdrove an 03 spec v, and here are my thoughts. 1. Clutch just felt way too long, almost even longer than my 95 sentra. 2. 6spd felt kinda rubbery 3. gear ratios seems too short (maybe this makes the car seem faster if it revs quicker) 4. Overall throughout the cabin you can still feel its roots as an econobox


----------

